# Can I add a differential lock to my MF 35?



## SandLily (Jan 6, 2016)

Massey Masters-
Can differential lock be added to my MF 35? What parts would be needed?
Thanks
Mark in West MI


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

If I had a MF35 and wanted a differential lock I would be checking salvage yards for an entire differential housing with the locking differential already in there. I suspect that adding one to a tractor without would be a long and difficult job.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy SandLily,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

I understand that differential lock became an option with the later model MF35's. Also on the MF35X, a subsequent model. Have a look at tractorhouse.com. In their "dismantled machine" section, they have 50 ea. MF35's listed in salvage (all across the country). They also have one MF35X listed in salvage. Choose a salvage yard near you.

Braking the wheel that is slipping/spinning gets almost the same response, but I must admit that diff lock is a nice feature. 

You might be money ahead to buy a tractor with diff lock.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Adding a differential lock puts too much stress on the carrier in the early MF35 models. You will be well advised to just use the turning brakes to lock the slipping wheel, just ease it, do not slam the brake as that can snap an axle and upset the tractor.


----------

